# Battery Life



## Snamburi (Dec 20, 2020)

I have three questions .
1) Y series claims to more than 500 kms on a full battery . what’s that in reality with an A/c or a heater running or anything else ? And have you guys seen the drop of battery life month on month or for model 3 and X year on year ?

2) I am in Canada and how are the sensors effecting some of the features if there is snow on the car .

3) In Canada , how is the network of the charging stations ? I heard it’s not even near to what is in States ?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. The Y has a new heat pump, it shoud comsume less power than the heater in the 3, S or X. There has not been a lot of feed back on this yet, as this is the first winter the car has truly been on the road. You will indeed lose a little range typically in the winter over the summer, but it should be less with the Y or any model they retrfotit with the heat pump.

You have to drive very conservatively in perfect weather to get the estimated range they show (same as in an ICE). If I had to make a seat of the pants guess overall I'd say you should get 80% of the rated range consistently and for planning purposes. Only your driving habits and location will dictate for sure however.

You can google for local charging and all kinds of chrarging options other than Tesla, look for ChargePoint and Plugshare. To see the Tesla superchargers go here - https://www.tesla.com/supercharger

We have many Canadian owners on the forum including @TrevP who owns and manages the place. So you'll find a lot of good help here.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

1) Real life range varies greatly depending on driving style, comfort needs, weather, altitude, etc. But a general guess is that you'll see around 80% of rated range. More than enough for almost all drivers.

2) I'm in Georgia, so my experience is limited, but sensors are affected by snow and dirt accumulation. Generally this affects the Autopilot functions but not so much the manual driving ability.

3) Certainly the US has many more superchargers. We've got many more miles of roads and many more drivers. But, more and more are being opened in the US and in Canada all the time. Check out supercharge.info for more detail.

Bottom line: Buy one, you'll love it and never look back!!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Snamburi said:


> I have three questions .
> 1) Y series claims to more than 500 kms on a full battery . what's that in reality with an A/c or a heater running or anything else ? And have you guys seen the drop of battery life month on month or for model 3 and X year on year ?
> 
> 2) I am in Canada and how are the sensors effecting some of the features if there is snow on the car .
> ...


First, welcome to the forum!!
I'm Canadian and have owned Tesla for the last 3 years so I can answer your questions.

1. You will never get the full rated km from the battery. 500Km is what is displayed at full charge but absent are heating, driving conditions and driving style. May I suggest you switch your display to percentage and treat it like a gas gauge. Charge when you reach 20% when on trips and rely on the nav to help estimate when you need to charge. It's very reliable.

2. Sensors are indeed affected by snow/ice buildup. If you're going on a trip and expect to use AP take a few moments before you leave and wipe off the cameras and sensors. There is some redundancy in the system but in really bad weather you can lose cruise control/auto steer. Yes Model Y has a heated radar now but I haven't seen it's effects yet.

3. Canada is a HUGE country but most of the populated areas are within 100 miles of the US border so the network is concentrated along those routes. @Mad Hungarian and I did a cross Canada trip back in February using the network to prove you can go long distances in the cold in a Tesla and that it doesn't take as long as people think it does to charge. Also, third party chargers are popping up all over the place so there's no shortage of charging possibilities. On our tip across Canada we noticed gas stations in rural areas would be closed at 2-3Am so we'd be stranded if we needed gas. The Superchargers were always open.
Remember: if you can find electricity you can charge.

Canada FastEVLightingRun Coast to Coast in 73 Hours


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Snamburi said:


> I have three questions .
> 1) Y series claims to more than 500 kms on a full battery . what's that in reality with an A/c or a heater running or anything else ? And have you guys seen the drop of battery life month on month or for model 3 and X year on year ?
> 
> 2) I am in Canada and how are the sensors effecting some of the features if there is snow on the car .
> ...


Don't worry about battery life over time, it is basically non-existent.

In the cooler temps, expect that a battery will be reduced in range by 30%. 500km range is more like 300km. But it will come back in summer. Batteries just don't work as well in colder temps.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Don't worry about battery life over time, it is basically non-existent.


I think you mean to say that degradation is basically non-existent. I wouldn't go that far, but degradation is not typically a large problem in Tesla's. Their warranty is that it won't have more than 30% degradation in 8 years. I expect reality to be about 10% degradation in that time frame. Just a ballpark estimate.

Regarding actual range, one piece of information that I always find interesting is the Temperature Efficiency plot from Teslafi, a 3rd party Tesla data processor. Here it is for my model 3. Sorry that the temp units are F not C, and distance is miles not km.








I am kind of a nut about minimizing heater usage, but I also don't have a heat pump. So take this as a rough trend, and it defends, more or less, the 80% efficiency others have quoted. But as a typical battery state of charge range is 90% - 20% = 70%, 500 km*0.8*0.7 = 280 km is more likely between charges. It can be farther if you really need it, as you can use a wider range of the battery. Also, I do get some trip segments during the summer at >100% efficiency, although that never gives me the full rated range because I don't run the battery from 100% to 0%.


----------



## Snamburi (Dec 20, 2020)

TrevP said:


> First, welcome to the forum!!
> I'm Canadian and have owned Tesla for the last 3 years so I can answer your questions.
> 
> 1. You will never get the full rated km from the battery. 500Km is what is displayed at full charge but absent are heating, driving conditions and driving style. May I suggest you switch your display to percentage and treat it like a gas gauge. Charge when you reach 20% when on trips and rely on the nav to help estimate when you need to charge. It's very reliable.
> ...


that's a good info . I believe I have seen the video . Have been seeing many videos from the time I have been planning to buy the Tesla


----------

